# What was I thinking?



## tjm58 (Aug 17, 2007)

Well, I wanted something new . I tried my son's XD, liked it, so I put my USPc in the safe and got a XD. It became my goto gun (CCW,Range and home defense). Well after about three months of this, I pulled old faithful out of the safe, did a side by side comparision of the two. What the hell was I thinking!!! The XD is nice,dependable and accurate, but IT'S NO H&k!! I hope ol' Betsy will forgive me. Maybe if I bought her a new holster! What do yall think?:mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

tjm58 said:


> What do yall think?:mrgreen:


I think I'd personally take an XD over a USPc any day, but Galco would be very pleased to sell you a new holster for your HK. :mrgreen:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

... and I'll be happy to get you out of the XD for a good price...

:smt033

Jeff


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I think I would never put away a handgun and not shoot it if for long period of time.


----------



## Occram (Dec 21, 2007)

I think ol' Betsy might forgive you, I know I won't. :smt076


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

I believe that a new holster is in order. 

What type of XD did you get?

Also have you considered buying any of the newer HK pistols?


----------



## icedover00 (Sep 12, 2008)

All i got to say is you got allot of explaining HK is imortals at making guns:smt075


----------

